
Guy Kawasaki Responds to Truemors Criticism - dawie
http://www.pronetadvertising.com/articles/guy-kawasaki-responds-to-truemors-criticism21134.html
======
mikesabat
Very true when he says there is a lesson to be learned from starting a company
for $12k and a few weeks.

Let this be a challenge. What can you start with the same constraints?

~~~
gyro_robo
I could probably clone a lot of the YC'dlings.

I thought it would be amusing to go down the list one-by-one and make open-
source clones of 'em, specifically made to scale using EC2 and S3 auto-
magically.

~~~
nickb
Go for it! Competition is _always_ good! It forces people and companies to up
their game. Customers are the ones who win in the end.

I was actually thinking of implementing something like Scribd (it's very
simple with Adobe Flashpaper) but don't wanna get sued and deal with
DMCA/lawyers. Scribd's full of pirated stuff... they must be getting a ton of
DMCA takedowns.

~~~
omouse
That's the diff between Scribd and any potential competitors. They have
laughed in the face of danger and fear. Many people find that hard to do.

You should go ahead and implement :D Laugh at the lawyers!

------
amichail
I don't think many people want this startup to succeed. After all, who wants a
service that spreads rumors?

~~~
staunch
Apparently a lot of people: <http://snapshot.compete.com/valleywag.com>

------
mhidalgo
I think he seems very bitter in his post. Also I think he wrong when he says
why would it matter that its wordpress. He makes an analogy between oracle and
mysql as well. I think it does , technical proficiency matters, if he is going
to outsource his programming I see this not being successful.

~~~
SwellJoe
Why? Bloglines outsourced quite a few things. Digg outsourced quite a bit of
its early development...didn't seem to hurt it much. MySpace was outsourced
development early on, too.

That's not to say I particularly like Truemors...the spamminess of it pretty
much makes it worthless to my eyes, but it's not spammy because it was
outsourced, but because of specific implementation decisions.

